# BVAC Reloads



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I see this offered at Cheaper then Dirt and very inexpensive, $174.49 per 1000 rounds loose. They are 115 grain brass reloads. Im looking at them only for target use and wonder if its worth the cost. I have had some good and bad results from other mfgs in the past so wondering what someone can tell me about thier experiences.


----------



## onebigelf (Jun 4, 2010)

9mm 115 gr. RN - B

$155/1000
Use code "first10" for 10% off your first order.

John


----------

